

Ask HN: Useful Frameworks/Approaches for Simple Number-Tracking Webapp? - forgetcolor

I need to a build a webapp that allows any number of web-based clients (on smartphones) to increment/decrement a number.  Each client's current number should be stored on a server so another app can read the list of current numbers and visualize the results in real time.<p>I haven't done much in the webapp space so am looking for tech suggestions on ways to about this.<p>I figure I could certainly do PHP/MySQL, but I want an ajax feel to the app (no page reloads).  I've noticed options like Firebase/Meteor/Derby and am wondering if that might be a good way to go---avoid the DB all together.  Are there other options I should be looking at?<p>Thanks for any help.
======
debergalis
[meteor dev] Meteor + Mongo may be a good choice for you. The leaderboard
example at <http://www.meteor.com/examples/leaderboard> already has a lot of
what you need. The trick is figuring out how to identify each client: whether
you have users log in or just assign a unique ID to each client.

~~~
bmelton
Seconding Matt's suggestion of Meteor. I haven't played with it very much
since it first came out, but even at its very earliest versions (from which it
has progressed amazingly) I would have suggested it as a perfect fit.

It doesn't "bypass the database" like the GP asked for, but then neither does
Firebase really, as it just moves it to the cloud.

------
sdrinf
Ajax feel is client-side, and have no implications on how the actual storage
is implemented (server-side).

With specification only given the above, I'm sceptical on whether you'd need a
database in the first place -you can eg. write directly to a file without any
hassle.

